# GRANDIN ROAD 20% ENTIRE SITE DISCOUNT TILL 8/9 must take survey



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

email just came out for twenty percent entire site discount for taking a marketing survey.........dont miss the sale if interested


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## HaunterMom (Jul 31, 2014)

Didn't get the Grandin Road offer. Is it a link you can post?


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

XXW08119 should be a valid code...


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

BarryJ said:


> XXW08119 should be a valid code...


Can anyone confirm this code works? Don't recall receiving this email. Perhaps it was targeted to only specific customers.


----------



## HaunterMom (Jul 31, 2014)

I ordered stuff today and the code worked.


----------

